
Why I Unfollowed You on Instagram - d2ncal
https://medium.com/@iancr/why-i-unfollowed-you-on-instagram-4d36dc697bdb
======
Chintagious
While I love the way IG presents its content, I really hate sifting through 15
@natgeo images (don't judge me..) before I get back to my friends' posts.

I do want to see the images from the people/companies I follow, but shit...
Can I just have a diverse enough feed to so I can see what my friends are up
to?

Now that FB owns IG, hopefully they'll do something about it.

